

Debris belongs to MH370 - antr
http://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2015/aug/05/mh370-debris-reunion-investigation

======
hga
The French have "very strong suppositions" this is true, not as unequivocal as
Malaysia, then again their are no plausible other sources of 777 parts like
the one found.

